# Supreme qualifying question



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a quick question that maybe some of you supreme show pros may be able to help me with.

The plan is to take Django I know he doesn't need to qualify as he will be in the kitten classes. However as I don't get to many shows and Bilbo was so relaxed and chilled at his last show I was looking to take him into the pedigree pet section. He can't go into the neuter class as he has a fault. 
The question is does he need to of come 1st at another show in the SH self pedigree pet class to qualify? Or does the qualification rule not apply to household pets. I'm assuming it does as I can see it asks for the qualifying show on the entry form but wanted to double check!

Thank you! X









Bat cat himself X


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

oops just found the answer out myself, he needs to be of Master Cat status to enter! Couldn't find the info anywhere on my phone! Oh well maybe next year!! (makes it cheaper for me anyway!!!!!!!)


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, only just seen this so too late I am afraid, unless he is already entered in a show. No, he doesn't have to have MC status, he just needs to have won a colour class as a pedigree pet if he will be in the adult pet ped class, but he doesn;t need to qualify if he will still be in the kitten class i don't think.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

carolmanycats said:


> Sorry, only just seen this so too late I am afraid, unless he is already entered in a show. No, he doesn't have to have MC status, he just needs to have won a colour class as a pedigree pet if he will be in the adult pet ped class, but he doesn;t need to qualify if he will still be in the kitten class i don't think.


He's going to the north west show at the end of the month in his first ped pet class so maybe if he comes 1st I may take him to the supreme. The cost of getting another set of drapes and everything though would really push my bank balance into despair!!


----------

